# Alternate to a slicker brush



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

To brush Sadie and Kina I use a slicker brush. I also use combs and dematting tool.

Both Sadie and Kina hat the slicker brush. I don't know if it is because I'm pressing too hard, or the brissels hurt them. They aren't matted when i brush them with the slicker brush.

Is there another type of brush I could use on them?

Sadie and Kina are both Bichon mixes.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kina_A said:


> To brush Sadie and Kina I use a slicker brush. I also use combs and dematting tool.
> 
> Both Sadie and Kina hat the slicker brush. I don't know if it is because I'm pressing too hard, or the brissels hurt them. They aren't matted when i brush them with the slicker brush.
> 
> ...


In my professional opinion..there is no efficient alternative to a good slicker brush, used correctly. A slicker is easier on tangles than a comb is, and should be used before combing to loosen tangles and knots. You want to brush down to the skin, but not brush the skin. Separate the hair, and brush in small 1/2 inch sections at a time. And be sure to use a conditioning brush out spray.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Graco! I'll try that.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Graco, do you have a suggestion as to a good spray to use? I have setters and their tails and sanitary areas on the boys are forever getting tangled. I use a de-tangling conditioner when I bathe them but its effects don't last long. 

Kina, you could use treats and try to desensitize them to the slicker to make them like it more, or at least care less when you use it.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been told that you can also dull the bristles a bit by running them over concrete...those little bristles do start off really sharp...


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Good one Northern Inuit! I'll try that to dull the brissels a bit. 

Starfish, I'll try the treat thing with Kina. Sadie is really good at sitting still. She just moans whenever I brush her. Kina is just a basket case. I really didn't do a very good job at desensitizing her when she was younger.

It's my fault really, I was more trying to desensitize her of the clippers that I never really worked very hard at the brushing with the slicker brush. She's not to bad with combs, its just the slicker brush!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

StarfishSaving said:


> Graco, do you have a suggestion as to a good spray to use? I have setters and their tails and sanitary areas on the boys are forever getting tangled. I use a de-tangling conditioner when I bathe them but its effects don't last long.
> 
> Kina, you could use treats and try to desensitize them to the slicker to make them like it more, or at least care less when you use it.


I like Crown Royale #3 for an all around brushout spray. Showsheen (horse product) will help more with preventing tangles, but it has silicone in it which can be drying and cause breakage over time. It also seems to attract static..lol I would recommend you use Coat Handler conditioner, dilute it down to the "leave in" ratio on the bottle, and use that after you shampoo. Its the best leavin in conditioner. No grease, no sticky issues, etc. and it really does help cut down on tangles. Unfortunately, long setter hair screams "i'm tangling..i'm tangling" all the time.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I've been told that you can also dull the bristles a bit by running them over concrete...those little bristles do start off really sharp...



If you do that to the slicker, the slicker will tear and damage coat. Not a good strategy! LOL


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> If you do that to the slicker, the slicker will tear and damage coat. Not a good strategy! LOL


ah...thanks, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I was wondering if it would make it worse. 

Slickers do a great job on Labs, but I hate doing it.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

If the coat is like a full Bichons then you definitely need a slicka brush.
When I use them I flick them through the coat rather fast, not slow and fussy.
Doing fast ,sharp strokes going close to the skin but not touching it is the most comfortable way for the dog. If I sit there and do it all slow the dogs fidget about and don't like it. If I use it fast they don't seem to mind at all.

A slicka will get far more dead coat out than a regular brush. A friend of mine used to brush her husky with a regular brush, she was amazed at how much hair it got out.
I gave her a slicka brush and she nearly fainted... we got a full garbage bag full of hair out AFTER she had already used the regular brush.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

see, now I would disagree with that, but maybe I just brush my dogs more often. I stick by the flat comb being the best for huskies, the slicker just gathers the loose hairs that are on the top. I use it as the "clean up" brush when I'm about done for the session.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I use the slicker the same way. The comb works best on Kobe, then I use the furminator around the chest, stomach, and arms. Then i use the slicker brush to finish up.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

Northern Inuit & RBark - I'll tell them to give a comb a go as well, I haven't had much experience with Huskies, I'll pass that info on!


----------

